# Cheaper way to feed?



## Livinwright Farm (Jan 31, 2011)

I am wondering if there is a way to make feed for my goats during the winter months that is more cost effective than buying the bags of Dumor or Purina.... espescially for my pregger does..... Any suggestions??


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Jan 31, 2011)

I dont mix my own feed.  So Im not sure. Im sure there is but there is soooo much involved with the nutrition I dont wanna make a mistake and forget something really valuable to them.   It just works for us.

So I just pay the piper and buy a good balanced mixed feed grain, quality hay and a good goat loose mineral for them.  And we have been successful.  

Goats are not cheap...I keep telling my husband its cheaper than putting a kid through college!!!    (I think) 

Im sure people do.  I choose not to...

Good luck!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jan 31, 2011)

Emmetts Dairy said:
			
		

> I dont mix my own feed.  So Im not sure. Im sure there is but there is soooo much involved with the nutrition I dont wanna make a mistake and forget something really valuable to them.   It just works for us.
> 
> So I just pay the piper and buy a good balanced mixed feed grain, quality hay and a good goat loose mineral for them.  And we have been successful.
> 
> ...


I don't fore-see this as being something we will do for very long, just need to find something cheaper due to finances right now. Hopefully we will start selling chicks and eggs soon... so that will help.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Jan 31, 2011)

We dont sell chicks, cuz you need a license...but we certainly sell alot of eggs!  And I tell ya..those eggs pay for alot of feed on this farm for sure!!!

Good luck...I hope you get some regular customers soon!!!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jan 31, 2011)

Emmetts Dairy said:
			
		

> We dont sell chicks, cuz you need a license...but we certainly sell alot of eggs!  And I tell ya..those eggs pay for alot of feed on this farm for sure!!!
> 
> Good luck...I hope you get some regular customers soon!!!


According to the application for licensing, by the STATE OF NEW HAMPSHIRE DEPARTMENT OF AGRICULTURE, MARKETS & FOOD(in caps only because it's how it was on the form), "apply for a license to engage regularly in the business of buying, selling, and /or transporting live poultry which is to be sold for *food purposes*."

All you have to do is state in your bill of sale/receipt that all poultry being sold is as *PET ONLY. NOT TO BE EATEN.* this not only covers your butt, but also stays within the laws of New Hampshire.  

_I always search the laws/ordinances for any and all ways to accomplish my goals._  Is this a bad thing?


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Feb 1, 2011)

No its not a bad thing at all!!!  Its great!!!  You should do your homework before getting into a new venture for certain!!!

We choose not too...for many reasons...we stick with eggs...and it works great for us!!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Feb 1, 2011)

Emmetts Dairy said:
			
		

> No its not a bad thing at all!!!  Its great!!!  You should do your homework before getting into a new venture for certain!!!
> 
> We choose not too...for many reasons...we stick with eggs...and it works great for us!!


----------



## freemotion (Feb 1, 2011)

I sprout whole grains.  I also have not had to worry about feed recalls. 

Sprouting increases the nutrient values as well as the bioavailability and neutralizes anti-nutrients found in all grains/seeds.  It can be done on any scale, but is quite simple for a small herd/flock.  I feed my poultry this, too.  No commercial feeds here.  I do feed goat minerals, loose, free-choice, and as many veggies as I can get my hands on.


----------



## babsbag (Feb 1, 2011)

freemotion said:
			
		

> I sprout whole grains.  I also have not had to worry about feed recalls.
> 
> Sprouting increases the nutrient values as well as the bioavailability and neutralizes anti-nutrients found in all grains/seeds.  It can be done on any scale, but is quite simple for a small herd/flock.  I feed my poultry this, too.  No commercial feeds here.  I do feed goat minerals, loose, free-choice, and as many veggies as I can get my hands on.


Please tell me more about sprouting grains. I understand the concept, but where do you do it, how long does it take, how do you feed it, etc? Please, give us the details.


----------



## goodhors (Feb 1, 2011)

You might look at your feed bag, percentages of what is contained in the mix.  You could take those percentages and get plain grains mixed at the local elevator or feed mill.  You could add in a goat vitamin, but leave out the molasses because it doesn't provide any helpful calories.  Molasses is mostly used as a cheap binder, keeps down dust and makes the junk misc. fillers palatable to the animals.

I have attended a number of feed programs for horses, and the commercial feed is REALLY expensive if you feed in quantity.

We have a recipe using whole oats, cracked corn, soybean meal, that has worked very well for all kinds of horses in work, lactating, just growing, for many years.  Horses look real good on it, prices are lots lower than commercial feed and they are not eating any fillers at all.

Even working hard, our horses consume modest amounts of grain, seldom over a measured pound, once daily.  They have good hay or pasture depending on the season.  We do feed Vit E and Selenium, and a vitamin to each horse, top-dressing them on daily grain and insuring they get the correct amount in their diets.  We are very Selenium poor, so this is extremely important with working animals.

Your County Extension Agent could help you with information on goat diet, to let you create a recipe for your herd and what they are doing.
I buy grain in 400 pound quantities.  My elevator said that they just don't get a good mix in the machine doing smaller quantities.  I store it in metal garbage cans to prevent rodent problems.  No molasses helps prevent other animals getting into the feed, and no mold.  Molasses pulls water from the air, and our humid summers can get mold going inside of 10 days!  Mold is bad for everyone!  No molasses equals no problems.

We have shared our recipe with other horse owners who are amazed at the savings for feed, and how nice their horses look on plain grains instead of the commercial, expensive feeds.  They have all said their horses are better, with less feed quantity needed, and it costs so MUCH LESS!

So with a little work, I would believe you could easily come up with a grain mix for your goat herd and save yourself feed expenses of commercial feeds.  Not sure how many animals you are feeding, but you do work thru even quantities of grain.  My 400 pounds may sound like a lot, but fits pretty well in 4 metal garbage cans for storage.


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess (Feb 15, 2011)

I used the following link for my basic recipe for what I feed them. The grain mix that I am making uses BOSS, oats and barley and costs me .10 a day per doe. The top dressings that balance out the nutritional requirements cost more, I'll have to see if I can dig up the paper I did all my calculations on but it costs me about $330 per doe a year to feed them organic food and herbs.

http://landofhavilahfarm.com/loh-feed-regimen.htm


----------



## CluckyJay (Jul 15, 2011)

Ten CENTS a day, per doe? Really?? That is SO cheap!


----------



## larryj57 (Jul 15, 2011)

I see a lot of folks saying they feed as many vegtables as they can get their hands on, i have loads right now the only problem is the goats so far won't eat, cucumbers, squash, cabbage,beets turnips or anything else I have offered them. I have 12 Boer goats 1 buck and 11 does all together in a 7 acre  pasture with a lot of browse and pasture. they run me over when I have a bucket of sweet feed, whole corn but the veggies they won't touch, what gives.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jul 15, 2011)

larryj57 said:
			
		

> I see a lot of folks saying they feed as many vegtables as they can get their hands on, i have loads right now the only problem is the goats so far won't eat, cucumbers, squash, cabbage,beets turnips or anything else I have offered them. I have 12 Boer goats 1 buck and 11 does all together in a 7 acre  pasture with a lot of browse and pasture. they run me over when I have a bucket of sweet feed, whole corn but the veggies they won't touch, what gives.


How are you offering them?  Are you cutting them up?  If not, try cutting them into smaller pieces and offering that way. I'd keep offering until they try it.  My animals love veggies, but the sheep didn't at first. It took them a few tries to get used to them.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jul 15, 2011)

I feed LOTS of veggies. As many as I can get my hands on.  Has anybody tried dehydrating them for winter? Not sure there would be any savings if you were using an electric dehydrator but I haven't done any of the math. We usually just cold cellar a bin of pumpkins and as many beets/apples as we can.  (we have an abandoned orchard about 20 min from the house)


----------



## damummis (Jul 15, 2011)

I too would like to know more about the sprouts, Free.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jul 15, 2011)

How about this cheaper way to feed: 

Hay & water... maybe a round bale of straw for them to nibble on, since they are curious and like to nibble. They don't need anything else.


**the above was actually said to me by a veterinarian this evening... this vet obviously doesn't really know about goats' dietary needs.


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Jul 15, 2011)

I know a breeder/dairy in my area who only feeds Hay and water, loose minerals and her her goats looks awesome and milk very WELL. Milkers get grain 2 x  aday on stand.

They have pasture 24/7 i should say she feeds top quaility hay. I have bought 2 animals from her and have been very happy with them.

So yes Hay and water does work....


----------



## freemotion (Jul 15, 2011)

Sorry I didn't see the request for more info back in Feb!  I think I was actually in the ER that day after an injury....yikes.  I hurt just thinking about it!

Here is an old thread with a discussion on this, see p 5 for how I do it....I don't hang the buckets anymore, I set boards over my sump hole and set the draining bucket on them.  Right now I am sprouting organic wheat berries since I just got 55 45# pails....for free!!!!  YIPPPEEEEEEE!!!!!

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=24110#p24110

As for veggies, store them in the cellar, then sort them every couple of days, using first any with spots starting.  This takes time but will drastically extend the time that you have stuff to feed.  Those mini pumpkins keep the longest.

If I had to feed a bunch of goats veggies, I'd invest in something electric to chop them with.  I use my food processor now and do a couple days' worth and keep the pail in the second fridge in the cellar.


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess (Jul 15, 2011)

I use my own grain mix, there is a lot of great info from those who make their own grain mixes (check out useful links on my website) and it's SO much cheaper for me! There is a great grain mix I can buy for $20 a 50lb bag here, or I can make my own mix for a grand total of $40 for 150lb. It doesn't have as much stuff in it as the grain mix, but I think they are getting the nutrition they need. Only time will tell, but they are healthy except for my current copper/worm issues and happy.


----------



## Goatmasta (Jul 15, 2011)

Look at this thread .  I also have a few standard size goats that  I estimate @ 4x the Nigerians.


----------



## arabianequine (Jul 15, 2011)

Mossy Stone Farm said:
			
		

> I know a breeder/dairy in my area who only feeds Hay and water, loose minerals and her her goats looks awesome and milk very WELL. Milkers get grain 2 x  aday on stand.
> 
> They have pasture 24/7 i should say she feeds top quaility hay. I have bought 2 animals from her and have been very happy with them.
> 
> So yes Hay and water does work....


That is all I have been doing since mid May and loose minerals.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jul 15, 2011)

Mossy Stone Farm said:
			
		

> I know a breeder/dairy in my area who only feeds Hay and water, *loose minerals* and her her goats looks awesome and milk very WELL. *Milkers get grain 2 x  aday on stand.*
> 
> They have pasture 24/7 i should say she feeds top quaility hay. I have bought 2 animals from her and have been very happy with them.
> 
> So yes Hay and water does work....


I think the areas in bold are the key here... the vet I spoke with today, initially said just hay and water, and then mentioned how curious goat are, so you could offer a round bale of straw... Nothing about supplementing with mineral, or ever giving goat feed. I think this is poor advice to give to someone who may just be starting out... and it might explain the number of goats I have seen this year in NH that are underconditioned.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jul 15, 2011)

A 50 lb bag of whole oats is around $12-$14 here... that's actually more expensive than the quality pelleted ration we feed.  BOSS is off the charts expensive right now.  Heck, even straight corn is nearly as much as our pelleted ration.  How one can manage to feed a goat for 10 cents per day is beyond me, at least in my region.


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 15, 2011)

Yeah....my goats aren't getting 25$ a bag BOSS anymore, either.
And god bless ethanol and this wet spring that kept the farmers out of the fields.  9.50 for 50# of corn is outrageous...I was getting it for 3.50 a bag 2 yrs ago.  

eta:  The only goats being grained here right now are the 'skinnies' (3 Nubs who need to gain) a/o those being 'flushed' for breeding soon.  Everyone else is just getting hay.  They have a 2 acre lush pasture, they can go BE GOATS if they're hungry and browse for their food.  
(At least that's what I keep telling them when they whine about the 'no grain' rule).


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jul 15, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Yeah....my goats aren't getting 25$ a bag BOSS anymore, either.
> And god bless ethanol and this wet spring that kept the farmers out of the fields.  9.50 for 50# of corn is outrageous...I was getting it for 3.50 a bag 2 yrs ago.
> 
> eta:  The only goats being grained here right now are the 'skinnies' (3 Nubs who need to gain) a/o those being 'flushed' for breeding soon.  Everyone else is just getting hay.  They have a 2 acre lush pasture, they can go BE GOATS if they're hungry and browse for their food.
> (At least that's what I keep telling them when they whine about the 'no grain' rule).


We're doing the same with our dry/open does.  Go!  Browse!  Seriously!   They're still getting plenty of alfalfa which is keeping them plenty fat without grain.  I spend far more on alfalfa than I do on grain...


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess (Jul 16, 2011)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> How one can manage to feed a goat for 10 cents per day is beyond me, at least in my region.


That quote was just for grain fro one doe I think. I'd have to double check. Maybe I wasn't clear enough. Re-figured it out for today's prices and it costs me about .20 a lb (which each doe in milk get's between 1-2lb a day, depends on if I'm feeding them alfalfa at milking time or no) I bet when I quoted that, the original figure I had in mind was just for the barley, which is often all I have on hand. Or I'm am really horrible at math. I like to have everything all figured out and I can keep it accurate for things like what I spent for a year cause I write every transaction down, but we talk about this other kind of math, estimating etc I think I make a number of mistakes.  Sorry, I am learning not to put down exact figures unless we're talking about the exact amount already spent because I forget things, or just plain ol get the math wrong.

We recently figured out that Barley grass fodder is THE cheapest way for us to go in feeding our animals every day, when they can't be on the pasture. I don't want to give out any numbers because I can't remember exactly all the percentages (all based on assumptions as well, we have no idea if our animals we eat the only 10%-15% of their weight that the websites said, and we don't know if our barley will have the same sprout to grass ratio as theirs does so the exact figure we won;t know until we actually get this system up and running) but I do remember the costs were CRAZY low! Under $5 a day for sure! Maybe I'll re look those figures up and someone else can double check my math . But if you can do that then I would definitely go with it!

ETA:

Ok here is figures I quickly gathered online again, this is all based on assumptions that your system will provide the same amounts etc, so I am going to go ahead and guess a little higher/lower to be safe.

According to the first website I clicked on 10lb of dry barley creates 65lb of barley grass. Lets say 50lb to be "safe".

According to another website each animal eats 10-15% of it's body weight a day. Let's say 20%.

The average Nigerian Dwarf (what I have and so figured for) weighs around 75lb. Very few of my 12 (now 11 actually gave one away today) goats I think only 5 are anywhere close to that weight (rest are all very small for their age or are yearlings/babies. One, maybe two possible over it, so let's say 80lb. 

20% of 80lb is 16lb. So 16lb a day of grass per goat. 16 goes into 50 3.125 times, so since we're already rounding high/low lets just keep it around 3. So 10lb of dry barley feeds 3 of my goats for 1 day. I buy barley for $5 for 50lb ($10 if I buy here in town instead of at the farm almost 2 hours away from me) so that is 10 cents to feed 3 goats. Round my goats back up to 12 and that is .40 cents a day to feed 12 Nigerians for 1 day If I figured everything correctly, and thoe figures off of the websites are realistic. PLEASE double check my math!!! Not including the small amount of hay I would still give them and the grain for milkers. Also not including costs for electricity, gas, water etc etc.


----------

